# TV-Karte BT878 auf win7 64Bit



## Eiren (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe soeben eine TV-Karte DVB-irgendwas(kenne mich danich aus, auf jedenfall satellit/Antenne  ) mit dem etwas älteren BT878 Chip. Ich benutze Windows 7 64 Bit und wollte diese Karte ausprobieren. Doch wenn ích den Treibe installiere, findet er sie nicht. 
Ich habe etwas im I-net recherchiert, dass der alte BT878 nur auf Winxp funktionieren soll. Doch diese beiträge sind schon etwas her.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung, es zum laufen zu bekommen?
ich fänd es sehr schade, wenn sie unbenutzt bleibt.

mfg Eiren


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

den beitrag den ich gefunden hab ist von Feb. 2010 und der sagt auch es gibt keinen treiber.
wenn du also auf der hersteller HP dieser Karte keinen Treiber bekommst, musst du dich wohl nach einer neuen TV-Karte umsehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2010)

TV Karten sind leider relativ gesehen immer noch Nischenprodukte, der Support ist da oft nicht so dolle...


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

man kriegt ja nicht mal einen 64 bit treiber für ältere dvb-karten.

wenn überhaupt bekommst du die nur unter nem 32bit windows zum laufen.


----------

